# Breaking News: Rose To The Knicks



## superdude211

> The New York Knicks have acquired Toronto Raptors guard/forward Jalen Rose and a first-round pick in exchange for power forward Antonio Davis, ESPN's Stephen A. Smith reports.
> 
> Davis was a likely target to be traded because of his expiring contract.
> 
> The Knicks have nine of their last 10 games.


 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2317958

http://www.tsn.ca/


----------



## Benis007

holy crap

do we know which pick this is?


----------



## martymar

horrible, this trade has peddie prints on it

This is what we call youth movement

unless we parlay this picks to New Jersey then this deal sucks, I still don't see the urgency getting cap room


----------



## charlz

martymar said:


> horrible, this trade has peddie prints on it
> 
> This is what we call youth movement
> 
> unless we parlay this picks to New Jersey then this deal sucks, I still don't see the urgency getting cap room



forking bullshot MLSE cut and run bottom liners :curse: is trevor ariza involved?


----------



## lucky777s

Giving up the pick is tough. Hopefully we can protect the DEN pick to number 14.

Will AD play here? Left on bad terms, but Sam is the coach he always wanted here, not KO.

Will his wife be allowed across the border? She's a thug.

To me this just shows that there were ZERO takers for Rose. NONE. Why else would we give up the pick.

Raps just couldn't stomach being stuck with Jalen another year. Or Embry is just too damn nice in letting Rose go.

Rob was patient and did not jump at this offer earlier.


----------



## ballocks

wonder how legit this is.

whatever, rose for davis, davis for rose, i don't care! i just want to trade these guys for each other over and over. really don't see why we'd have to throw in a first round pick (to a division rival, no less) but someone really wants that cap room. i'm just left wondering why.

peace


----------



## trick

I don't mind this deal if the pick included was Denver's. Would I have preferred to not include the pick, of course I would. But I wouldn't be going bananas over giving up the pick.

In any case, this will free up space for Eric Williams to either shut his trade demands up, or showcase him before the deadline. It also gives our rooks more PT, which is never a bad thing.


----------



## martymar

lucky777s said:


> Giving up the pick is tough. Hopefully we can protect the DEN pick to number 14.
> 
> Will AD play here? Left on bad terms, but Sam is the coach he always wanted here, not KO.
> 
> Will his wife be allowed across the border? She's a thug.
> 
> To me this just shows that there were ZERO takers for Rose. NONE. Why else would we give up the pick.
> 
> Raps just couldn't stomach being stuck with Jalen another year. Or Embry is just too damn nice in letting Rose go.
> 
> Rob was patient and did not jump at this offer earlier.


Jalen Rose is a commodity for some teams, since he is instant scorer off the bench....He will be more valuable next year since it's his free agent year


----------



## lucky777s

Don't be so soure he will have value next year. Tim Thomas, Penny, AD and Jalen have so far gotten no interest at all. 3 of the 4 are ending deals.


----------



## Crossword

What a stupid deal. I hate the man on the left, I really really do.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Better that we got AD instead of Penny, hopefully he will play, and if not, his contract expires at the end of the year. The thing is, I'm really hoping Embry has an eye on who he wants to acquire via free agency. Getting Nazr Mohammed next season seems like more and more of a possibility.


----------



## martymar

lucky777s said:


> Don't be so soure he will have value next year. Tim Thomas, Penny, AD and Jalen have so far gotten no interest at all. 3 of the 4 are ending deals.


There are interest, but Thomas wants the 1st round pick included.....

and your comparing Tim thomas, Penny and Ad to Jalen 
Jalen is still productive and those 3 aren't


----------



## madman

i swear to god it better not be our pick or else i will be ****ing pissed


----------



## martymar

Turkish Delight said:


> Better that we got AD instead of Penny, hopefully he will play, and if not, his contract expires at the end of the year. The thing is, I'm really hoping Embry has an eye on who he wants to acquire via free agency. Getting Nazr Mohammed next season seems like more and more of a possibility.


Nazr Mohammed is not worth a cap space, he can be signed for a mid-exception


----------



## superdude211

martymar said:


> Jalen Rose is a commodity for some teams, since he is instant scorer off the bench....He will be more valuable next year since it's his free agent year


Is he worth the 16 million the Raptors were on the hook for, that adds up to alot of cap space this offseason, so what more valuble the cap space or the conditional first we may have gotten for him next season


----------



## NeoSamurai

all i hope is that this is denver's pick...cuz if its ours, im throwing my support for the raptors out the window


----------



## Benis007

When it comes down to it Turkey D has a point.

AD gives us a big body and everyday starting center. 

Penny would have been a fixture beside Derrick Martin.

The team is young enough as it is. Provided we still have 2 picks in the upcoming draft and hopefully Peddie or (insert name here) is willing to spend it on a center.

I hate to say it but if Bosh leaves the team I will no longer be a Raptors fan. They should pack up and move the franchise.


----------



## martymar

madman said:


> i swear to god it better not be our pick or else i will be ****ing pissed


I hope in hell not, I'll start cheering for my old teams before Toronto got a franchise


----------



## madman

this trade was probably done to keep mike james around next year


----------



## charlz

superdude211 said:


> Is he worth the 16 million the Raptors were on the hook for, that adds up to alot of cap space this offseason, so what more valuble the cap space or the conditional first we may have gotten for him next season


you could have both in 07/08


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bob McCown says that Antonio Davis has had a bad week. :biggrin:


----------



## vi3t_boi11

I don't like giving away that pick, I thought the Raps could get a solid player with that pick, wonder if both players will play tonite


----------



## madman

Benis007 said:


> When it comes down to it Turkey D has a point.
> 
> AD gives us a big body and everyday starting center.
> 
> Penny would have been a fixture beside Derrick Martin.


 wait he is actually going to play here? 

hun i guess my AD jersey has value again


----------



## GM3

Dumb trade, if you guys would have held out a bit longer you could have held on to that pick. What leverage does Isiah have to work with here?


----------



## trick

Turkish Delight said:


> Bob McCown says that Antonio Davis has had a bad week. :biggrin:


METRIC SYSTEM!!!! CENTIMETRES, WHAT THE HECK IS THAT!!?


----------



## Benis007

Do we get his wife as well?

she might have trouble at the border crossing considering her legal history.


----------



## Turkish Delight

So it looks like we'll be at $36 million next year? 

It would be funny to see Jalen Rose play tonight, but I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## martymar

Grandmazter3 said:


> Dumb trade, if you guys would have held out a bit longer you could have held on to that pick. What leverage does Isiah have to work with here?


thank you


----------



## madman

URGH stupid Score they are showing Smackdown instead of reaction


----------



## trick

Grandmazter3 said:


> Dumb trade, if you guys would have held out a bit longer you could have held on to that pick. What leverage does Isiah have to work with here?


The fact AD is an expiring as well as Penny? If anything, Isiah was the one who had total leverage over that trade, and TOR/NY have been negotiating Rose for an expiring for quite some time now.


----------



## Who-C

Funny thing is we are playing the Knicks tonight. I doubt either will play but i'm kinda upset we let Jalen go. He was very charismatic and i know he was probably one of the most over paid players in sports. I doubt Antonio will be welcomed back with open arms. Maybe we can add Antonio is some trades now to further improve them team?


----------



## lucky777s

What would be the point of playing AD? Takes the time away from Sow and Hoff, for what? To make our own draft pick even worse?

The only use I see for AD is in schooling our young guys in practice. Thats it.

He's certainly not getting us into the playoffs.

Buyout or further trade back to Bulls seems most likely.


----------



## adhir1

to hell with NAzr Mohamed....BENJAMIN WALLACE IS A FREE AGENT THIS YEAR....GIVE HIM ALL THEMONEY HE WANTS....


----------



## martymar

trick said:


> The fact AD is an expiring as well as Penny? If anything, Isiah was the one who had total leverage over that trade, and TOR/NY have been negotiating Rose for an expiring for quite some time now.


how does Isiah Thomas have the leverage? Penny's and AD's contract are irrelevant since either way they are still luxury taxed and it won't really benefit them by letting there contract go without getting anything in return


----------



## trick

adhir1 said:


> to hell with NAzr Mohamed....BENJAMIN WALLACE IS A FREE AGENT THIS YEAR....GIVE HIM ALL THEMONEY HE WANTS....


Our chances of signing Big Ben is as probable as signing Lebron James...but that doesn't stop me from imagining the possibilities. 

And let's be honest guys. You know you all missed the Gorilla Dunk.


----------



## madman

^ :drool: if only


----------



## Dissonance

I'm sure you guys could have found a better deal that didn't involve giving up a first rd pick including Rose. Seriously, what the hell kind of thinking is that, giving it up a first no matter which one it is? Even for cap space. Thomas wanted him so bad you guys should have held off on it or something. Plenty of time.


----------



## martymar

adhir1 said:


> to hell with NAzr Mohamed....BENJAMIN WALLACE IS A FREE AGENT THIS YEAR....GIVE HIM ALL THEMONEY HE WANTS....


He is the only want I would want the raptors to go after

**** przybilla I don't believe the white hype


----------



## Mr.McGrady

trick said:


> Our chances of signing Big Ben is as probable as signing Lebron James...but that doesn't stop me from imagining the possibilities.



Um, if we give Ben the big bucks then it's bye bye to Bosh and I'd rather have CB4 then BW3


----------



## TDrake

I don't like this deal - a first for cap room? That makes no sense.

The bodies don't matter - neither of them will still be playing by the time we develop into a good team, and either of them can help our team as it is now, if AD even reports.


----------



## crimedog

NeoSamurai said:


> all i hope is that this is denver's pick...cuz if its ours, im throwing my support for the raptors out the window


of course it's the denver pick...settle down. 

sad to see jalen go, but i don't think losing the denver pick is such a big deal...you can only have so many young players playing at one time.

wonder if AD will play. i would think the raps hold him hostage after the mourning flap...if he doesn't want to play...we don't want to pay.


----------



## lucky777s

This makes the firing of the scouts make more sense. With only 1 first round pick old man Embry can just take a look at the mock draft sites and invite in about 7 or 8 guys to take a look at.


----------



## Pacers Fan

So, the Raptors trade Rose and a late teen draft pick for an expiring big man. It seems pretty good for them. Isiah is an idiot, and continues to prove it. Another guard/forward?


----------



## martymar

dissonance19 said:


> I'm sure you guys could have found a better deal that didn't involve giving up a first rd pick including Rose. Seriously, what the hell kind of thinking is that, giving it up a first no matter which one it is? Even for cap space. Thomas wanted him so bad you guys should have held off on it or something. Plenty of time.


Richard Peddie is an Idiot


----------



## shookem

Everyone is looking at this in a very narrow light.

FA's are one thing, but having that cap space allows Embry waaaay more freedom on the next trade.

This is a trade to set-up another one.


----------



## martymar

Pacers Fan said:


> So, the Raptors trade Rose and a late teen draft pick for an expiring big man. It seems pretty good for them. Isiah is an idiot, and continues to prove it. Another guard/forward?


The thing though Rose contract ends next year


----------



## GM3

trick said:


> The fact AD is an expiring as well as Penny? If anything, Isiah was the one who had total leverage over that trade, and TOR/NY have been negotiating Rose for an expiring for quite some time now.


If this means a big positive splash in the offseason then I will gladly admit I was wrong, but this year's FA market is not strong, only 1 player who can make a difference is Ben Wallace and I doubt he leaves Detroit. I would have held on to Jalen for another year when the FA market is a lot stronger.


----------



## trick

Mr.McGrady said:


> Um, if we give Ben the big bucks then it's bye bye to Bosh and I'd rather have CB4 then BW3


:raised_ey


----------



## madman

Grandmazter3 said:


> If this means a big positive splash in the offseason then I will gladly admit I was wrong, but this year's FA market is not strong, only 1 player who can make a difference is Ben Wallace and I doubt he leaves Detroit. I would have held on to Jalen for another year when the FA market is a lot stronger.


 but we want to keep Mike James around apparentyl


----------



## Lakers Own

It's an ok trade I guess as long as it's not the Raptors pick. That's ****ing retarded if it is. It can't be the Raps pick though, it must be Denvers....


----------



## vi3t_boi11

I'm hearing that it might be the Raps pick instead of Denver


----------



## Vinsane

Didn't AD want out of Toronto the first trip around they will probably waive him


----------



## madman

McCown made a ok point, this is also to give Graham/mo and Bonner more time


----------



## martymar

shookem said:


> Everyone is looking at this in a very narrow light.
> 
> FA's are one thing, but having that cap space allows Embry waaaay more freedom on the next trade.
> 
> This is a trade to set-up another one.


You need to have chips to make trades, it doesn't erally matter if we have cap flexbility we don't have a trade commodity.


----------



## madman

Vinsane said:


> Didn't AD want out of Toronto the first trip around they will probably waive him


 his wife wanted out


----------



## shookem

With this much freedom, what do you guys think the next trade will be?


----------



## trick

Grandmazter3 said:


> If this means a big positive splash in the offseason then I will gladly admit I was wrong, but this year's FA market is not strong, only 1 player who can make a difference is Ben Wallace and I doubt he leaves Detroit. I would have held on to Jalen for another year when the FA market is a lot stronger.


It's not just about FA signings. Certainly AD's contract is more attractable to other teams than Rose's, it frees up playing time for key players as well as more leverage on resigning current expirees on the team. 

Either way, if you're keeping Jalen for cap space for 2007, what's the difference between trading him now for capspace and holding onto him for another year and let him walk? A first round pick that's almost certain to be in the 20's? Not a huge loss where gaining cap space a year early is concerned.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose in a Knicks jersey? That will be pretty sick.


----------



## shookem

martymar said:


> You need to have chips to make trades, it doesn't erally matter if we have cap flexbility we don't have a trade commodity.


Not really. Embry got something for AWill and Rose, with chips like MoP, James, EWill, Bonner, Pape, hell anyone that who isn't Chris Bosh, I think he can probably do well.


----------



## madman

maybe there is another team involved and we just dont know yet :whoknows:


----------



## AirJordan™

vi3t_boi11 said:


> I'm hearing that it might be the Raps pick instead of Denver


I really hope it isnt.


----------



## martymar

shookem said:


> With this much freedom, what do you guys think the next trade will be?


There are no trades we can make unless we take a contract


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Knicks are going to pay $34 million for Rose next year alone. They already have Crawford, Nate Robinson, Quentin Richardson, Qyntel Woods, Trevor Ariza and David Lee playing the wings. I don't really understand how Rose will make NY significantly better, but it's cool with me.


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> I'm hearing that it might be the Raps pick instead of Denver


Elaborate. Where did you hear this?


----------



## martymar

shookem said:


> Not really. Embry got something for AWill and Rose, with chips like MoP, James, EWill, Bonner, Pape, hell anyone that who isn't Chris Bosh, I think he can probably do well.


your contradicting yourself


----------



## ballocks

Grandmazter3 said:


> Dumb trade, if you guys would have held out a bit longer you could have held on to that pick. What leverage does Isiah have to work with here?


really, i agree with that assessment. this could only be a "good" trade for us if one of two things is proven true: 1) the ownership group only did it because they wanted to save some dough. in that case they'd certainly be winners; or 2) we find a key contributor in the 06 free agency season (who?) that we couldn't have scored in 07. it's not just putting your finger on who he is, though- it's actually getting him. there's obviously no guarantee.

throwing in the first round pick is to me the sign of a manager *i* wouldn't understand- or agree with. maybe a gm who's "past his prime", maybe not. we'd better have our eyes fixed on someone this summer or this transaction will be proven to have been useless- and possibly embarrassing depending on how the pick turns out for new york.

really, if expiring contracts are _that_ valuable, why didn't we hold on to the pick this year, peddle jalen for another first next year (in a more attractive season on the open market- implying higher value for rose?). instead, we give new york a first rounder here, and assuming they do the same with jalen next year that they did with antonio today, they'd effectively get another first rounder in 12 months. in other words, they could ripping the league for two "bonus" first rounders here- they're not paying for them.

meanwhile, we're sitting around begging for capspace. i mean, i bet we could've gotten better value for rose at the deadline; at the very least, we would've had to hold on to him until his expiring value kicked in at this time next season, and we would've gotten something for him other than caproom with no name (i.e. what we got here).

we now have caproom- so what? we would've had it next year (better year?) anyway. they get another first rounder- but they wouldn't have otherwise had another first rounder. put differently, we don't get anything we wouldn't have received down the road. but they do get something they wouldn't have received otherwise. i'm dumbfounded. they're divisional rivals, too.

whatever, i ain't the gm. i guess i'll just have to eat it again.

peace


----------



## lucky777s

Update on the VC Trade

Zo - bought out to save money, off the books for tax purposes
ATrain - cap savings, plus 2 second round picks
EWill - trade coming soon
Philly Pick - Joey Graham
DEN Pick - turned into cap space by dumping Jalen

So it was VC and Jalen for: Joey Graham, 2 seconds, and a ton of cap space. Plus whatever we get for EWill.

Is that as good or better than the Portland deal for SAR and Damon expiring contracts? We get the cap space slightly later but also get Joey.

Not horrible in the end. That Portland trade would have been acceptable to most.


----------



## trick

A little too far-fetched to say this? By getting AD back on a Raptors uni we also maximized that trade 2 years ago where JYD was involved. So in the end, it was a Marshall/Jefferies/Baxter for JYD trade.


----------



## madman

who actually think AD will be playing?


----------



## madman

trick said:


> A little too far-fetched to say this? By getting AD back on a Raptors uni we also maximized that trade 2 years ago where JYD was involved. So in the end, it was a Marshall/Jefferies for JYD trade.


 :laugh: 

thats pretty true


----------



## Primetime23

Looks like Denver's going to make the playoffs, the picks most likely going to be in the 20's

unless its our pick, i like the move


----------



## Turkish Delight

McCowan just owned Rafael Araujo.


----------



## GM3

trick said:


> It's not just about FA signings. Certainly AD's contract is more attractable to other teams than Rose's, it frees up playing time for key players as well as more leverage on resigning current expirees on the team.
> 
> Either way, if you're keeping Jalen for cap space for 2007, what's the difference between trading him now for capspace and holding onto him for another year and let him walk? A first round pick that's almost certain to be in the 20's? Not a huge loss where gaining cap space a year early is concerned.


I still think you could have done better or at least wait a few more weeks. Isiah needed to do something, look at the Knicks IMO he would have caved.


----------



## shookem

madman said:


> who actually think AD will be playing?


That would be nice. If he wants to play a season after this one, he'll play and he'll play hard. I wouldn't be surprised if he just retired though.


----------



## Theberge43

Guess we know why Babs was fired ...
He wasn't trigger happy enough.


----------



## Pacers Fan

martymar said:


> The thing though Rose contract ends next year


Your GM is probably trying to make a splash in free agency this year, then.


----------



## AirJordan™

Any new info?


----------



## martymar

madman said:


> who actually think AD will be playing?


he is not playing he was actually going to retire but Larry Brown convince him to stay


----------



## trick

AirJordan™ said:


> Any new info?


----------



## Turkish Delight

This probably also makes the GM/President spot more attractive, since whoever takes the job will have more to work with because we'll now be under the cap.


----------



## martymar

Theberge43 said:


> Guess we know why Babs was fired ...
> He wasn't trigger happy enough.


Yup, I actually had it backwards. I though it was babcock that wants to trade the pick for cap space


----------



## Turkish Delight

It also seems like the Raptors are sending the Knicks $3 million in cash this season.


----------



## AirJordan™

Its Denver's pick.


----------



## Petey

Turkish Delight said:


> The Knicks are going to pay $34 million for Rose next year alone. They already have Crawford, Nate Robinson, Quentin Richardson, Qyntel Woods, Trevor Ariza and David Lee playing the wings. I don't really understand how Rose will make NY significantly better, but it's cool with me.


 Certainly be more well dressed. 

-Petey


----------



## madman

shookem said:


> That would be nice. If he wants to play a season after this one, he'll play and he'll play hard. I wouldn't be surprised if he just retired though.


 if he retires now do we still pay him?


----------



## Turkish Delight

AirJordan™ said:


> Its Denver's pick.


Who said?


----------



## shookem

Turkish Delight said:


> This probably also makes the GM/President spot more attractive, since whoever takes the job will have more to work with because we'll now be under the cap.


Good point. They no longer have to convince someone they want to inherit a mess and will be able to offer a pretty clean slate.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> if he retires now do we still pay him?


Doubt it. If he doesn't report we should just fine him and save some money.


----------



## shookem

madman said:


> if he retires now do we still pay him?


I would imagine (meaning I really don't know) the Raps would have to pay him for the rest of the season.


----------



## AirJordan™

Turkish Delight said:


> Who said?


Some guy on ESPN radio.


----------



## kirk_2003

lets face it, i wouldve enjoyed that pick and another young player... but the 06 draft is not really known to be a deep class and we already have a good young core. I guess too much youngsters is a bad thing, since "bosh" wants to win now.


----------



## trick

ESPN radio is pretty confident that AD will get moved again, so this deal isn't over yet.


----------



## GM3

Turkish Delight said:


> This probably also makes the GM/President spot more attractive, since whoever takes the job will have more to work with because we'll now be under the cap.


Good point didn't think of that, you may actually get someone who can actually run a franchise out of this.


----------



## Turkish Delight

AirJordan™ said:


> Some guy on ESPN radio.


Makes sense.


----------



## Turkish Delight

trick said:


> ESPN radio is pretty confident that AD will get moved again, so this deal isn't over yet.


Where are you listenning to ESPN radio from?


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Yeah.

Ok, now im hearing we also sent $3 million to the Knicks.


----------



## speedythief

Shocking. Now we know why Rob was fired.

The Denver pick was a high price to pay but in the end you can only have so many young players on your team. You can't have 8-10 players with two or three years experience on your squad. It won't work.

I wonder if AD will play.

If he does our interior defense just got a bit better.


----------



## arcade_rida

What about that rumour of Peja opting out of his contract and coming here? Is that a possiblity? I mean put the lines together I beleive we did this for a reason which is why I hate that people are just saying its a horrible deal for no reason.


----------



## martymar

trick said:


> ESPN radio is pretty confident that AD will get moved again, so this deal isn't over yet.


I can't really think of any team that needs a big and has expiring contract, well maybe chicago possible indiana


----------



## trick

Turkish Delight said:


> Where are you listenning to ESPN radio from?


It's more like I heard from a friend from a friend of mine.


----------



## Benis007

Turkish Delight said:


> Where are you listenning to ESPN radio from?


www.espnradio.com


----------



## Turkish Delight

Benis007 said:


> www.espnradio.com


Thanks!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Guess we don't have to look so closely at Denver anymore. Either way, the more games they lose, the better it makes the deal look for us.


----------



## ansoncarter

I don't mind giving up a late first. They usually suck

but this kind of move is worrisome given MLSE's trackrecord of impatience

and I'd rather have a MAX offer to give someone in 2007. We need a second star here. Not a bunch of mopetes


----------



## speedythief

Turkish Delight said:


> Guess we don't have to look so closely at Denver anymore. Either way, the more games they lose, the better it makes the deal look for us.


No, now we need them to win like crazy. We don't want New York to get another good prospect we'll have to compete with in years to come.

Here we go Denver, here we go!


----------



## adhir1

^^^ hahahha...how our opinions change..haha


----------



## martymar

ansoncarter said:


> I don't mind giving up a late first. They usually suck
> 
> but this kind of move is worrisome given MLSE's trackrecord of impatience
> 
> and I'd rather have a MAX offer to give someone in 2007. We need a second star here. Not a bunch of mopetes


Parker, Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels, Boris Diaw, Krstic, Tayshaun Prince, Dalembert, Tinsley, Gerald Wallace,


----------



## Pnack

Just heard about the trade, my inital impression is not good. If the trade were Jalen for AD straight up I would have been happy. But I don't like that we gave up the 1st rounder. In my opinion Jalen Rose has more value than Antonio Davis, maybe im wrong, but that's me.


----------



## adhir1

^^ u really really really need good scouting and an eye for talent...to get those kinds of picks....does New York have that?


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> No, now we need them to win like crazy. We don't want New York to get another good prospect we'll have to compete with in years to come.
> 
> Here we go Denver, here we go!


Ugh, woops. I typed that wrong. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Porn Player

wow shoking trade bringin AD back am truly gobsmacked he wont play...


----------



## Pnack

martymar said:


> Parker, Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels, Boris Diaw, Krstic, Tayshaun Prince, Dalembert, Tinsley, Gerald Wallace,


He said usually, meaning that can you can get solid players, but not USUALLY.


----------



## Turkish Delight

KobeBryant08 said:


> Just heard about the trade, my inital impression is not good. If the trade were Jalen for AD straight up I would have been happy. But I don't like that we gave up the 1st rounder. In my opinion Jalen Rose has more value than Antonio Davis, maybe im wrong, but that's me.


That's my sentiment as well, but the Knicks were never going to trade Davis for Rose straight up and pay $34 million for him next season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Quite frankly I don't care if Davis plays or not. Why do we want him to play? So we get a lower pick in next year's draft? He'll only take away minutes from Pape and Hoffa. If he actually reports, I'd like to see him on the floor for about 10 minutes per game at most.


----------



## speedythief

adhir1 said:


> ^^ u really really really need good scouting and an eye for talent...to get those kinds of picks....does New York have that?


Isiah is a very good drafter.


----------



## aizn

uhh, is this deal finalized or is it still juss a rumour?


----------



## speedythief

aizn said:


> uhh, is this deal finalized or is it still juss a rumour?


Very unusual for a trade to be made on a Friday because the League can't approve it until Monday, as far as I know, unless they got the papers through today.

But it looks legit because of how widespread the news is right now.


----------



## trick

Just last week they were featuring Jalen Rose on Hangin'.


----------



## butr

Come on Denver!!!

This deal is not yet horrible. If we can flip AD for added value to a contender, that could get back another pick . Penny would be a lame duck.

How about Davis for Mashburn and a first?

The exception should make up for the difference in salary.


----------



## ansoncarter

martymar said:


> Parker, Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels, Boris Diaw, Krstic, Tayshaun Prince, Dalembert, Tinsley, Gerald Wallace,


if Denver's ends up in the 20's, those types of picks aren't particularily precious. Memphis tried to sell a so-so first for cash the other year. And teams sometimes dump late ones to get out of guaranteed contracts

there are a handfull of fa's this year I'd much, much rather have than a pick in the 20's


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

AD is gonna help you guys now, but IMO, giving up the pick wasn't that bad. I know you guys want young guys, but there's a point where a team can get TOO young. Think, CB4, Hoffa, Jose, CV, Graham, and Pape. If you include, 2 more first round picks PLUS the european PG you guys have coming ( I forgot his name ), that's NINE players that aren't vets. J-Rose was HURTING this squad, some of you guys didn't want to see it because of your love for the Raps. But he only passed to CB4, Mike James, or Mo Pete, once he touched the ball in the post he was gonna turn it over or shoot it. His defense was pretty bad too. I think he'll fit perfectly with the Knicks and Larry Brown(LOL at the match). AD also gives you a VET and immeatiate cap relief.


----------



## southeasy

NJ Grand NJ said:


> AD is gonna help you guys now, but IMO, giving up the pick wasn't that bad. I know you guys want young guys, but there's a point where a team can get TOO young. Think, CB4, Hoffa, Jose, CV, Graham, and Pape. If you include, 2 more first round picks PLUS the european PG you guys have coming ( I forgot his name ), that's NINE players that aren't vets. J-Rose was HURTING this squad, some of you guys didn't want to see it because of your love for the Raps. But he only passed to CB4, Mike James, or Mo Pete, once he touched the ball in the post he was gonna turn it over or shoot it. His defense was pretty bad too. I think he'll fit perfectly with the Knicks and Larry Brown(LOL at the match). AD also gives you a VET and immeatiate cap relief.


i like the way you put it for us..

i saw alot of new york fans get it twisted and thinkin jalen will be off the books at the end of the season like AD, but the deal wouldn't have been done if that were true. If denver keeps winning then i like this trade. I don't see AD fitting well back in toronto tho....


----------



## TRON

first, doesn't anyone appreciate the irony of these two players being traded for eachother twice???  

or how about, AD being traded back to the place where he originally demanded the trade  

I think we are getting more clues daily as to why Babcock was let go


----------



## speedythief

^ This ain't a clue, this is a clear signal that Rob wanted to wait, the brass didn't. It cost us a first round pick, but we'll see what we can do this summer to justify it.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan

I'll wait for the other shoe to drop before commenting fully, but as it stands, this was a horrible trade. Remember, it isn't a first round pick to get cap room, its a first round pick to get cap room one year sooner. And who is available to spend that money on? And will any of them come here unless we overpay them? Sigh...


----------



## aizn

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> I'll wait for the other shoe to drop before commenting fully, but as it stands, this was a horrible trade. Remember, it isn't a first round pick to get cap room, its a first round pick to get cap room one year sooner. And who is available to spend that money on? And will any of them come here unless we overpay them? Sigh...


big ben, stojakovic. could b an interesting fa class.


----------



## TRON

^ Stephen Jackson left the NBA champion Spurs to play for Atlanta, so maybe there's still a chance for us to sign Ben :biggrin:


----------



## trick

I just had an epiphany!

Earlier this week the Sixers traded Steven Hunter for 2 2nd rounders, leaving them with Webber/Dalembert/Shavlik Randolph/Bradley as their front court. It's been noted for quite some time that Iverson would like a shakeup and Billy Knight has had his eye on Eric Williams. Now how enticing would it be for the Sixers if they were offered Davis and Eric? It could be enough to get Mashurn/filler/and a 1st rounder.


----------



## butr

trick said:


> I just had an epiphany!
> 
> Earlier this week the Sixers traded Steven Hunter for 2 2nd rounders, leaving them with Webber/Dalembert/Shavlik Randolph/Bradley as their front court. It's been noted for quite some time that Iverson would like a shakeup and Billy Knight has had his eye on Eric Williams. Now how enticing would it be for the Sixers if they were offered Davis and Eric? It could be enough to get Mashurn/filler/and a 1st rounder.


You must have just missed my post, or forgot you read it.


----------



## speedythief

Wasn't the girl who scored 100+ named Epiphany?

Lol, trick is just lifting everything he sees.


----------



## Q8i

lOl, Juss Like The VC Trade = Stupid


----------



## trick

Embry on RapsTV right now:

-took note that the franchise is in a transition
-much easier to build a team when you have cap room
-gives flexibility to both trades and FA signings
-had been talking with Isiah for about a month (on-again/off-again)
-stresses that cap room is important during rebuilding
-still exploring options before deadline
-antonio brings a needed-asset (i suppose veteran leadership and toughness)


----------



## Flush

I would not anticipate a follow up deal to this.

I think Embry is trying to clear the slate and attract an incomming GM. He's clearing salary and creating more opportunity for the open market. 

The Raptors were previously a poor team in salary cap hell. Now they are a poor team, with some very strong young players and some financial flexability. 

Much more of a blank canvas...a more attractive opportunity to potential GM's

I also like that this opens up more time for Joey G


----------



## ColinBeehler

just**


----------



## speedythief

Flush said:


> I would not anticipate a follow up deal to this.
> 
> I think Embry is trying to clear the slate and attract an incomming GM. He's clearing salary and creating more opportunity for the open market.
> 
> The Raptors were previously a poor team in salary cap hell. Now they are a poor team, with some very strong young players and some financial flexability.
> 
> Much more of a blank canvas...a more attractive opportunity to potential GM's
> 
> I also like that this opens up more time for Joey G


That's a good point. The GM has some tools to work with, unlike Babs, who had nothing when he joined.


----------



## butr

Flush said:


> I would not anticipate a follow up deal to this.
> 
> I think Embry is trying to clear the slate and attract an incomming GM. He's clearing salary and creating more opportunity for the open market.
> 
> The Raptors were previously a poor team in salary cap hell. Now they are a poor team, with some very strong young players and some financial flexability.
> 
> Much more of a blank canvas...a more attractive opportunity to potential GM's
> 
> I also like that this opens up more time for Joey G


What if the follow up deal is for a semi-retired expiring player and a pick for your active expiring body player?

I agree with you in that Wayne won't trade for an equivalent 3 yr deal, but rumours have been out there about Philly for a while. Are the playoffs enough of a draw for them to give up a mid first?

The Blank canvas attracted Jerry West to Memphis. I hope Wayne can be creative with AD.

I mean all we ever heard was Penny, Penny, Penny. And AD was playing for NY. Why give up a player you use when you could trade one you don't? Why would TOR want AD to come in and take up time from Sow, CV and Hoffa when they are really shooting for development and won't admit to it but a high draft pick?

Answer: There is now a lot of time left for Wayne to find a deal that maintains cap flexibility and redeems the value of the lost DEN pick.


----------



## TRON

I can't wait to see AD's perspective now that he is officially a Toronto Raptor again, will he be the second center that we have traded for that refuses to report??

I hope he doesn't show up, it just bodes well for our draft pick


----------



## MonsterBosh

Maybe proven FAs are more important to the Raptors than draft pics now ... because to absorb more drafted rookies would further disrupt the team. 

Bosh did speak out about retaining James ... so that might be a signal that he doesn't want to play on a team that wants to still continue rebuilding with draft picks. 

Maybe this was the disagreement that emerged from the Babcock plan .... maybe Mitchell and Bosh didn't want more untested rookies and a frustrating team situation that would continue for another two seasons.

Davis may be traded again or he might just finish his career with the Raptors ... but he is not a factor in future Raptor plans.

I guess Rose and Davis will be no-shows tonight ... !!!


----------



## anniebananerz

I'm going to miss Jalen and his charismatic style.
Wow. What a way to repay Jalen for that game-winner against the Kings. Hahaha.

According to yahoo.com, _TORONTO (CP) - The Toronto Raptors traded veteran Jalen Rose, a first-round pick and an undisclosed amount of cash to the New York Knicks for forward Antonio Davis on Friday._ CASH?! My goodness. AD isn't worth Jalen, a first-round pick, AND cash! =(


----------



## martymar

MonsterBosh said:


> Maybe proven FAs are more important to the Raptors than draft pics now ... because to absorb more drafted rookies would further disrupt the team.
> 
> Bosh did speak out about retaining James ... so that might be a signal that he doesn't want to play on a team that wants to still continue rebuilding with draft picks.
> 
> Maybe this was the disagreement that emerged from the Babcock plan .... maybe Mitchell and Bosh didn't want more untested rookies and a frustrating team situation that would continue for another two seasons.
> 
> Davis may be traded again or he might just finish his career with the Raptors ... but he is not a factor in future Raptor plans.
> 
> I guess Rose and Davis will be no-shows tonight ... !!!


Lol, Toronto aren't going to be signing any free agents it's all about MLSE bottom line.


----------



## southeasy

anniebananerz said:


> I'm going to miss Jalen and his charismatic style.
> Wow. What a way to repay Jalen for that game-winner against the Kings. Hahaha.
> 
> According to yahoo.com, _TORONTO (CP) - The Toronto Raptors traded veteran Jalen Rose, a first-round pick and an undisclosed amount of cash to the New York Knicks for forward Antonio Davis on Friday._ CASH?! My goodness. AD isn't worth Jalen, a first-round pick, AND cash! =(


ewwwww cash too? wtf.......


----------



## Turkish Delight

southeasy said:


> ewwwww cash too? wtf.......


It's already been mentioned a few pages ago. It's three million.


----------



## anniebananerz

Here's the full article:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=cp-nba_raptors_trade&prov=cp&type=lgns


----------



## anniebananerz

Turkish Delight said:


> It's already been mentioned a few pages ago. It's three million.


Oops. My bad.

I'm shocked. THREE MILLION?!?!?


----------



## speedythief

The cash is just to balance.


----------



## Unknownone

ballocks said:


> really, i agree with that assessment. this could only be a "good" trade for us if one of two things is proven true: 1) the ownership group only did it because they wanted to save some dough. in that case they'd certainly be winners; or 2) we find a key contributor in the 06 free agency season (who?) that we couldn't have scored in 07. it's not just putting your finger on who he is, though- it's actually getting him. there's obviously no guarantee.
> 
> throwing in the first round pick is to me the sign of a manager *i* wouldn't understand- or agree with. maybe a gm who's "past his prime", maybe not. we'd better have our eyes fixed on someone this summer or this transaction will be proven to have been useless- and possibly embarrassing depending on how the pick turns out for new york.
> 
> really, if expiring contracts are _that_ valuable, why didn't we hold on to the pick this year, peddle jalen for another first next year (in a more attractive season on the open market- implying higher value for rose?). instead, we give new york a first rounder here, and assuming they do the same with jalen next year that they did with antonio today, they'd effectively get another first rounder in 12 months. in other words, they could ripping the league for two "bonus" first rounders here- they're not paying for them.
> 
> meanwhile, we're sitting around begging for capspace. i mean, i bet we could've gotten better value for rose at the deadline; at the very least, we would've had to hold on to him until his expiring value kicked in at this time next season, and we would've gotten something for him other than caproom with no name (i.e. what we got here).
> 
> we now have caproom- so what? we would've had it next year (better year?) anyway. they get another first rounder- but they wouldn't have otherwise had another first rounder. put differently, we don't get anything we wouldn't have received down the road. but they do get something they wouldn't have received otherwise. i'm dumbfounded. they're divisional rivals, too.
> 
> whatever, i ain't the gm. i guess i'll just have to eat it again.
> 
> peace


I'm w/ B on this one; trade just smacks of activity dictated by financial considerations and not necessarily w/ basketball improvement in mind; you know the phrase: "look busy, God is coming'? Well, dealing just for the sake of dealing doesn't always spell advancement - look @ Isiah in New York... For those dismissive of the Denver pick, names like Prince and Howard come to mind as to where that Denver pick likely will reside - if your scouting is thorough, finding players like those are possible and can be had; given the level of public scrutiny that the Knicks are under in NYC, leverage in this position always was Toronto's; and if you elect to stand pat (like Gillick) as did Walsh and Bird in Indiana, you may not get pure reciprocal value, but you won't need to capitulate a 1st round pick either...

For those who chime in about the FA market, there's no guarantee that this franchise will be able to entice players who are coveted and would best suit the Raptors; you've seen what happens when a FA class is thin, spare, and when you're under the gun for a PG, Rafer Alston becomes your candidate...

Selling hope forever and a perennial treadmill team (even if it means qualifying for the playoffs and being ousted over and over and over again) - it's worked for the Leafs since '67, can't see why it won't for basketball - as I stated w/ Babcock's firing, I don't envision the situation improving until someone else comes in and is more basketball savvy and enthused than MLSE and the Ontario Teachers Pension Fund...


----------



## shookem

Unknownone said:


> Selling hope forever and a perennial treadmill team (even if it means qualifying for the playoffs and being ousted over and over and over again) - it's worked for the Leafs since '67, can't see why it won't for basketball - as I stated w/ Babcock's firing, I don't envision the situation improving until someone else comes in and is more basketball savvy and enthused than MLSE and the Ontario Teachers Pension Fund...


I understand what you're saying and your right about a lot of things, but in order to get someone who someday will be able to make a difference in this franchise, we had to have some cap space. This person probably isn't a draftee or FA, but the guy who'll be the president and GM. This deal seems like it was done to make the Raptors more alluring.


----------



## trick

Sign of things to come?

Rose is all smiles and handshakes as he moves over to the Knicks bench while Davis is nowhere to be seen. Could be with his wife at the moment or what not.


----------



## Nashaholic

There seems to be a negative attitude to this trade from raps fans, but I think it makes sense. Rose isn't a part of the Raptors future so I see this trade as basically a 20th pick for a big chunk of cap space that can be used to sign a veteran player to lead all their young players into the playoffs. Realistically the raptors dont need more young players, they need to sign some proven talent.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nashaholic said:


> There seems to be a negative attitude to this trade from raps fans, but all i know is rose sucks, and whoever gets him is totally screwed. I'm sorry to say but Rose is the worst passible trade for anyone, no matter how much you're paying him


I think you're going a bit overboard, but okay. Jalen Rose gets a bad rep from a lot of people, but I really don't think it's deserved. I wish him the best of luck with the Knicks.


----------



## Nashaholic

Thats my bad, I left my account on and my brother posted that, I replaced it with my real opinion.


----------



## Ballyhoo

trick said:


> ESPN radio is pretty confident that AD will get moved again, so this deal isn't over yet.


Under the CBA you can't trade players for two months after receiving them in a trade. So AD isn't going anywhere.



lucky777s said:


> So it was VC and Jalen for: Joey Graham, 2 seconds, and a ton of cap space. Plus whatever we get for EWill.


Consider that the cap space comes two years after the VC trade, and in fact only one year ahead of when we'd have had the cap space anyway. This deal is looking even worse now.

Maybe Jalen will provide the Knicks with enough spark to finish ahead of us in the standings and give us a higher pick.


----------



## frank_white

This is a trade that had to happen, and sooner the better. There was no sense keeping Jalen on the bench for another year, especially when it was clear that he couldn't be apart of rebuilding process

as for the pick, it's not a huge loss if it's the denver pick. this is a very thin draft after the 12th spot or so. there won't be a huge difference between the talent we can get at 20 (about where the DEN pick will be) and about 34 (our second pick). that pick was entirely expendable.

and even though we don't get any immediate talent, the trade instantly enhances the atmosphere around TO. all of a sudden we are a emerging team with great young talent, a super star in the making, and now cap space. we no longer have the stigma of having Babcock as GM and we don't have to worry about Jalen rotting on the bench for another season. quality trade, and good timing, IMO


----------



## ballocks

just finding myself scouting out all the available free agents this summer. y'all see anyone you like? forgot about nazr- can't believe that might play itself out now (nazr yes, jamaal no).

aside from that... i dunno. don't see much more than i saw last week (which feels like ages ago now). 

i'd be interested to hear who y'all are watching. but maybe this capspace'll be more valuable on the trading block. free agents still look real dry this year, whether there's cash to spend or not.

flexibility feels good, though. i'll give you that, wayne. 

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight

Something tells me that tomorrow Antonio Davis will announce that he isn't going to report.


----------



## Ballyhoo

Turkish Delight said:


> Something tells me that tomorrow Antonio Davis will announce that he isn't going to report.


I'm not so sure the Raptors would be upset (other than the black eye of having another player refusing to play for them). If he doesn't report the Raptors don't have to pay him. He can't be traded again anyway, as I mentioned above the CBA forbids it. Unlike Alonzo he doesn't have any medical leverage to get paid without playing, so he's got no bargaining power.


----------



## ballocks

Turkish Delight said:


> Something tells me that tomorrow Antonio Davis will announce that he isn't going to report.


to me, that's just really odd. just the possibility of that happening. i mean, on what basis would he not report? 

it's still a two-way contract he has. either we negotiate a buyout or he collects no money for sitting out. he really has no choice here. this isn't alonzo all over again, thank god. antonio still has a couple of healthy kidneys.

at the same time, i don't doubt that it's crossed his mind- how to not report, how to somehow get his money without putting on our uniform even once. it's ridiculous. i'm cynical these days, but with good reason (?). i think it's justified. some of these players think they're owed far more than they really are.

we'll see what he says tomorrow. oh, the agony- playing ~ 30 games/spending three months in toronto for 6/7 million and then becoming a free agent again. man, i'd hate to be antonio davis today. 

peace


----------



## JuniorNoboa

This trade does not necessarily free cap space only for free agents.

It could lead to a major trade, where we trade our pick in the summer, to fill the hole in the middle.

Still don't like it, unless we clearly have a FA or potential trade target which we are confident we can pull off.


----------



## TDrake

I didn't have any idea what a mid-late first round draft choice was worth in cash - I think the max. you can pay is 3 million. This trade makes it look like the pick was worth what? Would you think $8 million? (Rose's $16mil for '07-8 minus the $3 mil in cash we're paying minus $5 mil for a replacement FA at the midlevel exception?) Maybe I'm just playin' with numbers, but I'd be interested in some other thoughts ...


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

ive been reading from yahoo!, nba.com and some other sources since the trade and ive noticed that they dont give any feedback about AD. Will he show up? Does he till dislike our metric system? I would like to hear what he has to say and his wife too! :biggrin:


----------



## anniebananerz

ballocks said:


> to me, that's just really odd. just the possibility of that happening. i mean, on what basis would he not report?
> 
> it's still a two-way contract he has. either we negotiate a buyout or he collects no money for sitting out. he really has no choice here. this isn't alonzo all over again, thank god. antonio still has a couple of healthy kidneys.
> 
> at the same time, i don't doubt that it's crossed his mind- how to not report, how to somehow get his money without putting on our uniform even once. it's ridiculous. i'm cynical these days, but with good reason (?). i think it's justified. some of these players think they're owed far more than they really are.
> 
> we'll see what he says tomorrow. oh, the agony- playing ~ 30 games/spending three months in toronto for 6/7 million and then becoming a free agent again. man, i'd hate to be antonio davis today.
> 
> peace


If AD doesn't report to the team or asks for a buyout etc., you can guarantee that he won't repeat as president of the players association next season (or whenever they switch presidents).


----------



## speedythief

Ballyhoo said:


> Under the CBA you can't trade players for two months after receiving them in a trade. So AD isn't going anywhere.


I'm pretty sure you can flip him if he is alone in the deal. So we could do a Davis/Mashburn swap and then do an E-Will/Trade Exception + pick swap and it would still work; two seperate pieces, one overall deal.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Denver pick gone? Damn, I wanted that second pick for ****s and giggles, even if it was a weakas year.

This will lead to a major move on Embry's part and hopefully it will solidify us into a top 4 pick. 

If Eric and Alvin come off the cap this year we're way under and have a ton of room to move with. We can offer max contracts AND give last year's second rounders deals that can't be matched (one of the best second rounds of all time; monta and Blatche come to mind though i don't know their status).

Get ready to spend, spend, spend. It doesn't look like we're holding back now. Looks to me like we're going to cap up and then start extending- ie playing well above the cap.


----------



## Ballyhoo

speedythief said:


> I'm pretty sure you can flip him if he is alone in the deal. So we could do a Davis/Mashburn swap and then do an E-Will/Trade Exception + pick swap and it would still work; two seperate pieces, one overall deal.


Oops, looks like you're right. I double checked Larry ****'s CBA faq, and he should be tradeable if he's alone in the deal. See here for the appropriate clause.


----------



## Flush

blowuptheraptors said:


> What if the follow up deal is for a semi-retired expiring player and a pick for your active expiring body player?


I think it goes without saying that you go after this deal. But I'm not holding my breath

However if Embry could pull that off you pay him whatever he wants to remove the interim label.

Do AD and E-will really mean playoffs though?


----------



## osman

This is ridiculous, what direction is this team going in? They hire Babcock to formulate a long term plan, and fire him because he won't make trades for short term gains. WTF is Peddie doing. This team is going no where if they keep flip flopping on strategy. Now we know why Babcock was fired!!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

osman said:


> This is ridiculous, what direction is this team going in? They hire Babcock to formulate a long term plan, and fire him because he won't make trades for short term gains. WTF is Peddie doing. This team is going no where if they keep flip flopping on strategy. Now we know why Babcock was fired!!!!


The franchise is positioned for a flexible turnaround. We're more attractive to potential GMs than ever before. That does mean something.


----------



## osman

SkywalkerAC said:


> The franchise is positioned for a flexible turnaround. We're more attractive to potential GMs than ever before. That does mean something.


I wish I could agree, what if the next GM comes in and doesn't appease Peddie? Will he fired within a year? I doubt this trade makes much of a difference in terms of cap flexibility, we still have close to $36 million commited in salary, add Mike James and a 1st round pick to that, and we don't really have any flexiblity. Why waste a first round pick for such a minimal short term gain. Its getting harder and harder to have faith in the management of this team.


----------



## Flush

osman said:


> we still have close to $36 million commited in salary, add Mike James and a 1st round pick to that, and we don't really have any flexiblity.


Where did you get that number?

http://www.shamsports.com/salaries/raptors.htm

If alvin retires and ewill and james opt out

$25,136,415 in 2006 that means we will have between 25 and 30 million to spend. By NBA standards that is about as flexible as an 18 year old yoga teacher.


----------



## AirJordan™

It looks like Antonio Davis might not even play a game for the Raptors.

Davis’ Return to Bulls Not Out of Question


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'd rather just fine him until he reports. And then we can release him after it's too late for him to be added to Chicago's playoff roster. :biggrin:


----------



## lucky777s

Babs held off on this trade for months. And he was right to wait. The DEN pick looked destined for the lotto, and Jalen only started playing well in late December. So it made sense to wait and see if a straight up offer for Jalen might pop up.

Denver is getting healthier and look like they should sqeak into the playoffs.

There were obviously NO other suitors for Jalen.

And the Raps now managed to get top 10 protection on the DEN pick before it goes to NY this summer. According to a NY paper.

So the timing was right for this trade. Rob would probably have done the same thing, but its possible he would never have given up the DEN pick and that got him fired.

Peddie wanted the salary relief by dumping Jalen and could care less about the pick.

Embry has done nothing special, nothing that Babs didn't already have on the table or in the case of ATrain a trade that was never possible until Birdman got tossed but that Rob would have jumped on as well.


----------



## Ballyhoo

Turkish Delight said:


> I'd rather just fine him until he reports. And then we can release him after it's too late for him to be added to Chicago's playoff roster. :biggrin:


Exactly, why buy him out? If he doesn't report, fine him. If he wants a buyout offer him $1, and if he wants to go somewhere else badly enough he'll take it. The Raptors need to start playing hardball with these spoiled players. Set a different tone now that Babcock is gone.


----------



## osman

Flush said:


> Where did you get that number?
> 
> http://www.shamsports.com/salaries/raptors.htm
> 
> If alvin retires and ewill and james opt out
> 
> $25,136,415 in 2006 that means we will have between 25 and 30 million to spend. By NBA standards that is about as flexible as an 18 year old yoga teacher.


I doubt eric and alvin walk away from 10 million combined.


----------



## Dee-Zy

lucky777s said:


> Babs held off on this trade for months. And he was right to wait. The DEN pick looked destined for the lotto, and Jalen only started playing well in late December. So it made sense to wait and see if a straight up offer for Jalen might pop up.
> 
> Denver is getting healthier and look like they should sqeak into the playoffs.
> 
> There were obviously NO other suitors for Jalen.
> 
> And the Raps now managed to get top 10 protection on the DEN pick before it goes to NY this summer. According to a NY paper.
> 
> So the timing was right for this trade. Rob would probably have done the same thing, but its possible he would never have given up the DEN pick and that got him fired.
> 
> Peddie wanted the salary relief by dumping Jalen and could care less about the pick.
> 
> Embry has done nothing special, nothing that Babs didn't already have on the table or in the case of ATrain a trade that was never possible until Birdman got tossed but that Rob would have jumped on as well.




so are you saying that if by any chance the nugs fall out of the play offs and they get a top 10 pick the pick is ours????


----------



## lucky777s

Based on that one newspaper report, yes.

If the pick is 1-2 it stays with the Nuggs.

3-10 it comes to the Raps.

11+ it goes to NY.


----------



## Dee-Zy

so we continue rooting for them to lose then!!!!


lol


----------



## anniebananerz

Dee-Zy said:


> so we continue rooting for them to lose then!!!!
> 
> 
> lol


lol. I gues so! hahaha. Here's to hoping that they lose, but not too badly so that the pick won't be 1 or 2.


----------



## ballocks

the best thing about this deal, for me, is that we now have antonio's bird rights. we don't have to go about clearing more cap room in order to max him out.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC

ballocks said:


> the best thing about this deal, for me, is that we now have antonio's bird rights. we don't have to go about clearing more cap room in order to max him out.
> 
> peace


hilarious :biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

lucky777s said:


> Based on that one newspaper report, yes.
> 
> If the pick is 1-2 it stays with the Nuggs.
> 
> 3-10 it comes to the Raps.
> 
> 11+ it goes to NY.


That can't be right. Denver has the primary protection and that's 6th pick or better, I'm pretty sure. We could have protected it from 6th to 11th but not any higher than that obviously. I really wish we could have lotto protected it fully.

If the Nugz lose to the Blazers tonight I'm going to start getting mad. Or should I be happy? Man I love the intricacies of NBA team development!


----------



## The Mad Viking

Based on today's standing, the Denver pick is 21st. Not that valuable. We have a ton of young players already including Roko and Slokar in Europe, plus we'll have like #5 and #35 & mid-low 2nd rounder for the next draft.

The cap space will really help. 

Tayshaun Prince
James Posey
Caron Butler
Mike Dunleavy
Peja

Jason Terry

Przbylla
Nazr Mohammed
Nene

All of these guys will help Toronto more than Rose did. I really liked Jalen, but the man simply cannot play a lick of defence. SFs post him up with ease, SGs blow by him like he's standing still.


----------

